# Bottomless Portafilter



## maths15 (Nov 25, 2012)

Sorry if this has been asked before but I cannot find it on the forum if it has, but what are the benefits of bottomless portafilter over a standard one for my Classic? Is it worth the money?


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

It is a diagnostic tool really to help with learning. It shows whether extractions are even and if there is any channeling. It also makes it easier to get taller cups under and you get more crema!


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

And it's a great show off tool, makes the extraction look amazing when friends visit.


----------



## Yofal (Apr 7, 2014)

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?t=15499


----------



## mrmike1 (May 3, 2014)

I second that!


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

I have recently been asking the same question. My query was also this: With a bottomless portafilter you can only brew a single large cup at a time? With my standard twin spouted portafilter I put 15g in the basket, then I put one cup on my scales under one spout and another cup is sat directly on the drainage grill under the other spout. I set the timer for 25 seconds and hit the pump button and the timer at the same time while watching the scales. When I get to 24-25g of liquid coffee I switch the pump off. Now I have two cups with both 24-25g of liquid coffee in them which makes 48-50 in total. Now by using a naked portafilter all the liquid is running into one cup. Do I therefore still work on the calculation as before? 2 lots of 24g =48g when using a naked portafilter or do I need to change things (quantities, timings etc) when using a naked????


----------



## cracked_bean (Apr 13, 2014)

You wouldn't need to change things. To get the same extraction just double the mass. The pf doesn't change how the brew occurs it just let's you view it, the downside being no spout.

On another note you will probably get someone mentioning that your extraction seems high, but if you enjoy the taste then you don't need to change anything.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

How does the 15g in 50 g extractions taste ?

I am presuming your are a fan of the lungo ( longer extractions ? )

I use a naked PF , one cup , does 16 g and go for anything between 16-32 g extraction depending on the mood or coffee . Getting 50g is a lot from that dose .....

As said if you like it fine , but have you tried different ratios to get there .

I'm not here to tell you want tastes good to you , but is it a function of the pre ground coffee and that want you get in 25-30 seconds ?


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

I never use 2 cup method but I think you're getting too much in each cup, surely you should only get 13g per cup, I'll probably be told different. Using the bottomless, put one cup under, and you shout get 25g (or near) within the 24-29 second range. Your tastebuds will help you out with fine adjustments


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

Thanks for that info guys. Perhaps I am over egging it (again) and reading into it more than I need to. As you say, your tastebuds are the ultimate barometer as to whether you like it or not. It is subjective as are so many other things.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

m4lcs67 said:


> I have recently been asking the same question. My query was also this: With a bottomless portafilter you can only brew a single large cup at a time? With my standard twin spouted portafilter I put 15g in the basket, then I put one cup on my scales under one spout and another cup is sat directly on the drainage grill under the other spout. I set the timer for 25 seconds and hit the pump button and the timer at the same time while watching the scales. When I get to 24-25g of liquid coffee I switch the pump off. Now I have two cups with both 24-25g of liquid coffee in them which makes 48-50 in total. Now by using a naked portafilter all the liquid is running into one cup. Do I therefore still work on the calculation as before? 2 lots of 24g =48g when using a naked portafilter or do I need to change things (quantities, timings etc) when using a naked????


Taste is the ultimate guide but it will taste loads better if you extract 25g in total from the 15g dose. Try it and see what you think.

A standard shot in 1 cup (although it's called a double) Is your 15-16g dose in a double basket.

Bottomless PF was worth every penny for me and shows up all of your issues with distribution.


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

Still on the subject of naked portafilters, I have looked on the Happy Donkey website at the Gaggia naked portafilters and they come in 2 sizes, 14 and 21 grams. Can anybody tell me if the only difference between these two is the basket? Is the actual portafilter itself the same regardless of the basket? Also will the larger basket still work ok with 15-16 grams of coffee in it or do you need to use the correct basket for the amount of ground that you intend to use?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

m4lcs67 said:


> Still on the subject of naked portafilters, I have looked on the Happy Donkey website at the Gaggia naked portafilters and they come in 2 sizes, 14 and 21 grams. Can anybody tell me if the only difference between these two is the basket? Is the actual portafilter itself the same regardless of the basket? Also will the larger basket still work ok with 15-16 grams of coffee in it or do you need to use the correct basket for the amount of ground that you intend to use?


The only difference is the basket. The larger basket will work better with a larger dose 20-22g I think.


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

Cheers, urbanbumpkin.


----------



## nvening (May 6, 2014)

m4lcs67 said:


> Still on the subject of naked portafilters, I have looked on the Happy Donkey website at the Gaggia naked portafilters and they come in 2 sizes, 14 and 21 grams. Can anybody tell me if the only difference between these two is the basket? Is the actual portafilter itself the same regardless of the basket? Also will the larger basket still work ok with 15-16 grams of coffee in it or do you need to use the correct basket for the amount of ground that you intend to use?


Also if you already have a double (14g) filter basket you might as well get the larger as then you will have both.


----------

